# [lecteurs DVD] mal reconnus (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un problème que je ne parviens pas à comprendre. Mes lecteurs DVD semblent mal reconnus par Gentoo selon la prise SATA à laquelle ils sont reliés, pourtant mon BIOS, lui, les reconnait quelle que soit la prise utilisée. Je vais essayer d'expliquer ça clairement : 

J'ai une carte mère ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 avec 5 ports SATA III, nommés SATA1, SATA2, SATA3, SATA5 et SATA6 et répartis ainsi, de la gauche vers la droite : SATA6, seul en bas, SATA5 à côté, au-dessus de SATA3, et SATA2 à droite, au-dessus de SATA1. On a donc :

```
  5 2

6 3 1
```

J'ai un lecteur DVD et un graveur DVD, branchés respectivement sur SATA5 et SATA2 (1 et 3 sont reliés à mes HDD, et 6 à une prise E-SATA du boîtier je crois).

Comme je l'ai dit, au BIOS, tout marche bien. Je peux booter sur un LiveCD depuis les deux lecteurs. Pourtant, sous Gentoo, il semblerait que seul le lecteur branché sur SATA2 marche, quel qu'il soit. Si je branche un lecteur en SATA5 ou 6, le lecteur n'est pas reconnu (je n'ai pas essayé 1 et 3 puisque j'utilise mes disques durs, et pas envie de rebooter toutes les 3 secondes). Par "non reconnu", j'entends que Thunar ne m'affiche pas les CD qu'ils contiennent (ils n'apparaissent pas dans la colonne de gauche) et que xfburn ne reconnait pas le graveur s'il est sur l'une de ces prises. Là, je viens de brancher les deux sur SATA5 et SATA6 et aucun n'est reconnu.

Je ne comprends pas d'où vient ce problème. Dans le BIOS, les ports SATA sont tous configurés en IDE (choix possibles : IDE, RAID, AHCI). Aurais-je raté quelque chose dans la configuration de Gentoo? Quelqu'un a une idée?

Je vous remercie d'avance,

Kevin57

----------

## Poussin

Bah a priori, le N° du port sata, on s'en cogne :/

Tu es bien en libata? Si c'est le cas, tes disques optiques sont dispo sous /dev/sr0 et /dev/sr1

Tu as tout ça?

----------

## guilc

Commence par configurer les ports en AHCI, plutôt qu'en émulation IDE. Et ensuite, assure toi bien que dans ton noyau le support AHCI est bien activé (CONFIG_SATA_AHCI). Y a pas de raison que cela ne marche pas ensuite.

En plus, ton port e-SATA ne pourra marcher QUE en mode AHCI, c'est le seul mode qui support le branchement de SATA à chaud  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

guilc : C'est magique ça a marché. Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi...!

----------

## guilc

Voila tout simplement ce qui arrive quand les bios tentent de mettre une couche d'émulation crade au dessus du SATA pour booter les OS obsolètes (vous savez bien, ces OS qui ne bootent qu'avec leur code de boot dans la première partition marquée "active" (encore un concept obsolète tiens), fait par une certaine firme de redmond)

[EDIT]

Aller, j'ajoute tout simplement ça : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA#Advanced_Host_Controller_Interface

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Host_Controller_Interface

Mais bon, je voudrais pas accabler les fenêtres  :Mr. Green: 

----------

